# Dell Inspiron 1525 'Plugged in, not charging' problem...



## adam.e123 (May 14, 2012)

Hi, i know many people have posted about this problem before, but from what i've read i've been unable to see a problem that is exactly similar to mine. I've tried many solutions but none have worked in terms of getting the battery to charge.

Ok, so my laptop started by getting the 'plugged in, not charging' problem, not really knowing what to do, i tried various procedures that i fould on the net such as switching the power off and all that jazz but no luck. After doing some research i decided the easiest thing to do would be to replace the battery as i was receiving the 4 orange flashes followed by 1 blue flash on the charging LED error. After replacing the battery i realised that i had wasted my money on buying a new battery as i had exactly the same problem :\. 

I did some further research, getting a little desperate as i scrolled through the same web pages i had already visited. I found a site that mentioned changing the power connector jack board if the jack was damaged...low and behold it became apparent to me that this was the case! Unfortunately, Dell are b*******! In order to replace the jack you have to essentially strip down the laptop to just the motherboard itself, after fatigue and tears of frustration and anger (i didn't cry, but was close to ripping off my face) i succesfully replaced the jack and put the laptop back together. Now, this didn't solve the problem, the laptop still isn't charging, however, the charging LED no longer flashes orange and then blue, it doesn't flash, it doesn't flash at all...i'm assuming that i did need to replace the jack but that there is some other problem unrelated to the battery itself.

I've done a bit more research finding that someone has recommended replacing the CMOS battery, now, i'm sceptical about this because firstly, the time and date on my laptop are fine and well kept, and secondly...it would involve me taking apart the laptop a second time . Personally, i feel that the problem may be the adapter, maybe replacing this might do the trick, but to save me spending more money (not buying from the extortionate w****** who call themselves Dell, but using the third party that is ebay) i thought i'd ask someone a little more knowledgable than myself. Hope i've explained everything, and if there are any more details you need or possible solutions you have to offer, please let me know, i'll be eternally grateful, thanks in advance.

Adam


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

The weakness in the power jack is an issue with all laptops . . not just Dell . . and it takes pretty good soldering skills to do it right. The motherboard battery is easy to swap out, but is not likely the problem . . it's more likely that the soldering shorted out the multilayers on the board. 

Can you enter BIOS?


----------



## adam.e123 (May 14, 2012)

Yes, i can enter BIOS, for the record i didn't solder the replacement jack onto the board, i bought this part eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace and just replaced the board module as opposed to soldering on a new jack, so the jack itself should be working properly...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If you take the battery out and plug the power in, does it start up?


----------



## adam.e123 (May 14, 2012)

Yeah, it works as normal.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That would indicate that the battery is the problem


----------



## adam.e123 (May 14, 2012)

Hmm, the only thing is that the battery i'm using is only a month old :S I'm starting to think that it's the battery though and that i just haven't set up the battery properly maybe? I'm not sure. I did happen to notice that when i plug in the charger the battery led flashes orange once, not really sure what this means though.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Sounds like that battery is bad


----------



## adam.e123 (May 14, 2012)

Brilliant! Haha. Ok, i will order a new battery and see how i can get on. Thanks for your help, much appreciated.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Let us know how it turns out . .


----------



## NerdDr (Aug 4, 2012)

Im having a similar problem.

Replaced the same dc board, as blue light wasnt on. Then the light flashed orange, replaced the battery, now light is blue.

But windows just says that it is running from the battery.

Could the guy with the problem do the following for me:

Do you have a multimeter?, if so

set it to v dc and test the prongs that connect to battery.

Mine keep changing - counting down


----------

